# Corner Shelves In Rear Slide



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Has anyone mounted corner shelves in the rear slide of a newer model power rear slide to put light weight objects there like remote, book, alarm clock, etc.? I would like to do this but dont know the best way. Could you nail back there or glue, velcro, etc? I dont know what's in the wall and scared I might damage something. Anyone have any suggestions or tried this before? Thanks.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I have been meaning to post just this mod. A couple of weeks ago I decided to add corner shelves in our rear slide for my DW's glasses, cell phone and the remotes. I didn't want to make them too big, in case we bumped them in the night. Ours are 12" across the front angle. We have never had a problem with hitting the shelves since they've been installed. If I was doing it over again, I think I'd make them just a little bigger. They do the job, but they're a little small.

I installed the shelves 5 1/2" down from the upper cabinet.










This is a view from the top of the shelf










This view shows the underside, with the 1 1/4" #6 screws that I attached the shelves with.










I cut out the corner of the shelf, so I wouldn't have to cut the cove molding.

It is so much nicer having the cell phone, etc. close enough to reach without getting out from under the blanket.

Doug


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice job. What kind of wood and what stain did you use?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Nice job. What kind of wood and what stain did you use?


I used leftovers I had around the shop. Fir plywood with a birch front and angled birch support strips.

The stain was 2 parts Valspar Redwood Sequoia and 1 part Minwax Red Oak. Then three coats of semi-gloss urethane.


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

duggy said:


> Nice job. What kind of wood and what stain did you use?


I used leftovers I had around the shop. Fir plywood with a birch front and angled birch support strips.

The stain was 2 parts Valspar Redwood Sequoia and 1 part Minwax Red Oak. Then three coats of semi-gloss urethane.
[/quote]

Very nice indeed! This is exactly what I want to do. Thank you for the response. I thought I might be the only one with this idea. So are there any studs or braces you screwed into or are they just screwed directly through plywood? Are they fairly sturdy?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a really nice looking and functional mod.


----------



## RIOutbacker (Jun 5, 2009)

duggy said:


> I have been meaning to post just this mod. A couple of weeks ago I decided to add corner shelves in our rear slide for my DW's glasses, cell phone and the remotes. I didn't want to make them too big, in case we bumped them in the night. Ours are 12" across the front angle. We have never had a problem with hitting the shelves since they've been installed. If I was doing it over again, I think I'd make them just a little bigger. They do the job, but they're a little small.
> 
> I installed the shelves 5 1/2" down from the upper cabinet.
> 
> ...


Great, another mod I have to add to the list. Nice job. It looks great!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

TimbaJack said:


> Nice job. What kind of wood and what stain did you use?


I used leftovers I had around the shop. Fir plywood with a birch front and angled birch support strips.

The stain was 2 parts Valspar Redwood Sequoia and 1 part Minwax Red Oak. Then three coats of semi-gloss urethane.
[/quote]

Very nice indeed! This is exactly what I want to do. Thank you for the response. I thought I might be the only one with this idea. So are there any studs or braces you screwed into or are they just screwed directly through plywood? Are they fairly sturdy?
[/quote]

I didn't hit any framework in the walls. I'm guessing there are 3/4" or 1" square aluminum "studs" in the corner. The screws held in the 1/8" plywood. I drilled the holes in the shelves large enough that the screws wouldn't grip, and was careful not to overtighten and strip them in the walls. The shelves feel solid, although I wouldn't hang from them.

I checked after my original post, and the shelves were made from 5/8" Birch veneer particle core, not Fir plywood, although that would work too.

Doug


----------

